# Best in NFC



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Who do you think is the best team in the NFC?

I have to say New Orlean Saints. Philly could be dangerous and the Cardinals are starting to play good.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Maybe the Saints.....The Vikes are right there and may be better.Arizona and Philly better than the Vikes.....no way. :eyeroll:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

1. Saints
2.Vikes
3. Eagles
4. Cowboys
5.Giants

the vikes will play the saints at New Orleans for the NFC championship and will win on a last second field goal 31-28,, I hope,,


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

KEN W said:


> Maybe the Saints.....The Vikes are right there and may be better.Arizona and Philly better than the Vikes.....no way. :eyeroll:


You have to remember, the purple have only played one good team, and they lost that game.

The Packers are a mess (look at that O-line) and the Vikes had 'em twice now. They have also had Detroit, St Louis, and Cleveland......yeah, like those are goona be tough games. They got incredibly lucky (at home) against the 49ers.

You may be fooled by their record, but they are not as good as you think.

If you look at the AFC, you have Denver, Indy, Pittsburgh, and New England. IF, (and that's a big if) the purple made it to the Super Bowl, do you really think they could beat any of those AFC teams?

Just think, if the purple did make it to the Super Bowl, they'll become the first team in NFL history to lose 5, that's FIVE, Super Bowls.

I would think all Viking fans would come to their senses and realize this. Do you really want to be known for losing 5, that's FIVE, big ones?

Ya'll should just be happy with the NFC North title.......but watch out for Chicago, this thing ain't won yet.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Colt said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the Saints.....The Vikes are right there and may be better.Arizona and Philly better than the Vikes.....no way. :eyeroll:
> ...


I don't see Chicago being any threat to the Vikes. I do believe the Vikes will take the north will little trouble and this is comming from a Packer fan. I also believe the Vikes have the arsenal to beat any team as long as they show up to play. You aren't going to be successful by being afraid or a loss. The 5 superbown loses id a possibility, but that shouldn't matter. I think the Saints and Vikes are about equal with the Eagles next and the Giants ahead of the Cowboys.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Colt said:


> Ya'll should just be happy with the NFC North title.......but watch out for Chicago, this thing ain't won yet.


I sure hope you are kidding about the bears....they are horrible. They will probably lose atleast 2 of their next 3, Arizone, SF, and Philly. Then they go to Minnesota. Chicago will be down for the count in 4 weeks, and the way their O-line is playing Cutler may be down before then.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

1. Saints
2. Philly
3. Vikes
4. cowboys
5. G men

Have concerns about vikings Defense in the passing game. Breez may go for 500 against vikes if they can't get pressure.
Just my opinion


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I think it will end up being the Vikings and Saints. 
Brees just might end up throwing for 500 yards, but the Vikes have one of the best Red Zone defenses in the league. Bend but don't break mentality and all.
I think Philly would be a contender if they can keep their players healthy, but that remains to be seen. Eventually teams will learn to actually cover DeSean Jackson. 
The Pack and Bears are out, they have to cover too much ground to become play makers.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Vikings!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Saints
Eagles
Giants 
Cowboys 
Vikings

The Saints are on fire right now, and the Eagles, Giants, and Cowboys have played a tougher schedule then the Vikings. The only good team the Vikings played was the Steelers.

10 Nov 15 DET @ MIN Mall of America Field 
11 Nov 22 SEA @ MIN Mall of America Field 
12 Nov 29 CHI @ MIN Mall of America Field 
13 Dec 06 MIN @ ARI University of Phoenix Stadium 
14 Dec 13 CIN @ MIN Mall of America Field 
15 Dec 20 MIN @ CAR Bank of America Stadium 
16 Dec 28 MIN @ CHI Soldier Field 
17 Jan 03 NYG @ MIN Mall of America Field

I think the Vikings will make the playoffs, but get beat out in the first or second round.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

blhunter3 said:


> Saints
> Eagles
> Giants
> Cowboys
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgdpq160 ... re=related


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

wingaddict:
I am sure that blhunter3 was joking. One can tell because the Ravens and 49ers are obviously good teams. If I recall, the Ravens beat the previously unbeaten Broncos and the 49ers are coming on strong. Weren't the Packers considered the creme of the crop for the NFC North at the beginning of the year, if not SB contenders..?
He must be joking!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ravens are AFC.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

"The only good team the Vikings played was the Steelers." - blhunter3


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

SF and Baltimore are both good teams, i dont see MN in the NFC champioship game, i see NO and Philly. We will see how far favre can take em


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Colt: 
If the Ravens beat the undefeated Broncos and the Vikings beat the Ravens, does that make the Vikings better than the Broncos?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't know how anyone can put the cowboys that high on the list. They will choke. If Green Bay doesn't have the vikes twice already they could be 6-1. The saints are tough, Philly might be, the jury is still out to me. The Giants have hit a slump. The Vikes need Winfield back, I could see Brees, Manning, or McNabb cutting them up, if they have time. Then again Rothlesberger couldn't beat them without help from the officials.
The vikes should have beat the steelers, on one hand they beat themselves, on the other hand one very bad tripping call that took a touchdown off the board and the vikes win. The steelers got lucky, and if you saw the post game show on fox, namely Howie Long, they even thought so.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

The Vikes are the second best in the NFC, behind the Saints.

The Vikes have played 2 good teams (BAL, PIT), and 3 decent teams (GB, SF).

Honestly, they should have beaten PIT. They gave the game away (or should I say the ref gave the game away).

They will be deep in the playoffs, when Winfield comes back the defense will be much better than it has been in the past three games.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I am not a Cowboys fan at all. But you know, sooner or later, Romo is going to have a big game where he doesn't choke. It is easy to overlook the three best in the NFC East, but those three could beat anybody. They do need to be respected.

Arizona is inconsistant, but when they are good, they are very good. What is the deal with Seattle? They just aren't that good anymore. San Fran are pretenders.

Atlanta could be a very good team by season's end, although I thought they would have been better so far. Carolina.....QB issues. Saints....very scary.

All in all, I'm afraid those liberals in Bhawston will get to celebrate another Super Bowl  uke:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

very well could be true. I predict eagles and pats.
I think ( as someone else said) when the eagles are healthy they are scary. But they are so unpredictable. When they play bad, anyone can beat them (raiders) but when they play well, they are TOUGH!
I hope the vikes can make a run.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Vikes will make a run but they will lose it in the playoffs, they have the team to do it but i dont see it happening


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Best in the NFL......Sure isn't the Pukes.Rodgers sacked 6 more times.37 times this season already.That boy won't last the season. Hard to believe they are still dropping Kampman back in pass coverage.Isn't anyone over there paying attention or are their brains really full of swiss cheese holes.

:bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

The Pukes??????? Do you mean the Packers?

I don't think anybody claimed the Packers to be the best at anything.

It's funny how you take shots at the Packers but get real pissy when someone takes shots at the Vikings or Twins.

Just an observation.

Once again, I think the Saints proved they are the best in the NFC.

It would be easy to say Indy in the AFC, but I really think the Pats are.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Colt said:


> The Pukes??????? Do you mean the Packers?
> 
> I don't think anybody claimed the Packers to be the best at anything.
> 
> ...


My favorite team since 1961 when I was 13 has always been the Vikings.I grew up 30 minutes from Met Stadium.I really got tired of PUKER fans calling my favorite team Queens.So am I pissy?????Not hardly.Always have believed in if you can dish it out.you can take it.No one else does that except Puker fans.They are the Vikings not the Queens or Vi-Queens.And so as long as they continue to do that.....they will continue to be the uke:


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL, Yep, I have to agree. Those Packer fans are a little on the obnoxious side. Right up there with Steeler fans.

You have to admit though, Ken, Viking fans are very fairweatherish. "Purple Pride" when they win, and when they lose..............................................

I still don't understand how you guys can cheer Brett Favre. I really don't. You've hated him for a decade and a half, now you flip?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree about the Puke fans.  But I think there are bandwagon fans everywhere in every sport.Like I said above,I have been a Vikes/Twins fan since they started when I was in Jr. High.I have never been a fairweather fan.

As far a Favre goes.....I've always liked the guy.Just disliked the fact that he played for the Pukers.Plus this guy is the real deal and the best QB the Vikes have had in a long time.We finally have a QB who can take advantage of AP's running ability and to take advantage of defenses stacking the box.A free agent is a free agent in any sport and if they are better than what you have.....go get him.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Colt said:


> I still don't understand how you guys can cheer Brett Favre. I really don't. You've hated him for a decade and a half, now you flip?


Because he plays for us now. He is a Viking...not a Puker, not a Jet.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I've always been a die hard Vikes fan and hated the Packers because they are our rival. The thing is, I've always respected Brett Favre because of his passion for the game and his never die attitude. It doesn't matter what team an individual is on, when they are of a unique quality of player that stands out above the rest, everyone can respect that.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Colt said:


> All in all, I'm afraid those liberals in Bhawston will get to celebrate another Super Bowl  uke:


Wicked pissa !! I knew you were with us!!!!!!!!!

You had me all confused on another thread! 8)


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

> I don't think anybody claimed the Packers to be the best at anything.


i hope not they just got tore up by the 0-7 bucs


----------

